# Transmission Oil Check



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Since I have a leak on one of my axle seals but don't want to take it apart to repair, since we're getting so much snow this year. I try and keep an eye on the oil level. Been reading on here where some people say fill hole is a rubber plug that needs to be pried off with a screwdriver. My machine has a dipstick for engine oil on right hand side, and another screw in knob without a dipstick on left hand side. Would this one be for transmission, some of the pictures posted and write ups are confusing me now. I'm surprised that in Honda manual there isn't any mention on how to check or even what oil to use in transmission.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Are you talking about the hydrostatic fluid? Can't you just top off the clear reservoir on the left side of the machine?


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

dhazelton said:


> Are you talking about the hydrostatic fluid? Can't you just top off the clear reservoir on the left side of the machine?


+1 on this, fluid type may even be printed on that reservoir cover.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

This is from the service manual:
HS522 HS622 transmission specifications {type gear ,lubrication oil SAE 5w30, oil capacity (2.11 US qt)}.

This might be helpful as it has photos: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-how-change-transmission-oil-honda-hs622.html


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorry - I thought you meant one of the hydrostatic drive machines.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok, from back of machine on left side I have this, it unscrews same as grey one on right side,which is the engine oil with the dipstick.








Would this be the fill and where you would check transmission oil level. On write up about changing tranny oil it's said you need to put machine on side.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok I found the rubber plug that supposed to be the transmission fill, looks way easier to fill it in the drain hole by tiling machine forward.
Can anyone tell me what this black plug on my picture is. It seems to be on motor almost like another oil fill.


----------



## robert[email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ok I found the rubber plug that supposed to be the transmission fill, looks way easier to fill it in the drain hole by tiling machine forward.
> Can anyone tell me what this black plug on my picture is. It seems to be on motor almost like another oil fill.


Yes, it is an alternate oil fill cap. The engine is used on different machines (not just Honda snowblowers) and certain applications require the oil fill to be on the other side of the engine. So, just leave the plug there and use the other fill hole to for oil fill / inspection.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, it is an alternate oil fill cap. The engine is used on different machines (not just Honda snowblowers) and certain applications require the oil fill to be on the other side of the engine. So, just leave the plug there and use the other fill hole to for oil fill / inspection.


Thanks Robert, what's your thought on using drain hole to fill transmission also.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Robert, what's your thought on using drain hole to fill transmission also.


It is my understanding the regular fill hole is the best route. Never actually done the procedure, so don't know for absolute sure on this.


----------

